# [Q] Droid 2 Global Latest SBF



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I need to SBF my friend's phone but I'm sure about which SBF file to use.

What is the latest SBF file that lets me SBF from the .608 update? And will the SBF put me back on froyo or gingerbread?

Thanks!


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

The latest is 2.4.330. My dropbox links are suspended atm or id post a link to it









It puts you on Froyo.


----------



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks man. I found it, I just needed the version number


----------



## possnfiffer (Oct 7, 2011)

*Download Gingerbread .607 The One Verizon Pulled Offline / Also The One You Need For Best ROM Operation Trust Me*

```
<br />
[URL=http://undeadlink.com/lien.php]http://undeadlink.com/lien.php[/URL]?id=I90JYKOV<br />
```


----------



## possnfiffer (Oct 7, 2011)

After you SBF that Froyo rename the above to update.zip and use the original Recovery menu to update to Gingerbread


----------

